# Just adopted a pup but im scared...



## ncast139 (Sep 20, 2013)

I was on the Internet earlier and I searched the Nick of Time rescue and read some very disturbing things. I just adopted a puppy from Lee at Nick of Time but from what I read I'm afraid I'm going to be getting a sick pup. Help! Does anyone have advice? Has anyone from here adopted from her before? Kinda freaking out about it. Message me or reply to thread either way.

Nicky


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

If you already have the dog, then just make sure to get a vet check within a few days of adopting her, get her started on preventative medicine appropriate to your area (heartworm most likely, probably flea and tick too until freezing temperatures) and consider buying health insurance on her now (to avoid any pre-existing conditions).

In all reality, if you walk into a shelter and get a dog, you have little information on that dog's health beyond it having basic vaccines- which after have been given after it was exposed to contagious diseases - and if it is spayed or neutered. So whether or not that is a good rescue is sort of beside the point if you already have (or have already paid for) the dog.


----------



## ncast139 (Sep 20, 2013)

I get her next Saturday and payment is due on delivery. Also she comes spayed, microchiped, UTD shots and w 30 day pet insurance. 

I also know how customer serivce works and there are usually more people willing to write about the bad than there are to write the good so for all I know these are rare cases. It just scred me is all.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

ncast139 said:


> I get her next Saturday and payment is due on delivery. Also she comes spayed, microchiped, UTD shots and w 30 day pet insurance.
> 
> I also know how customer serivce works and there are usually more people willing to write about the bad than there are to write the good so for all I know these are rare cases. It just scred me is all.


That sounds like the standard adoption deal- fixed, chipped and UTD. Meet the dog when she arrives and if there are obvious signs of illness or mistreatment (covered in fleas, coughing, obvious hair loss without a good explanation and such), then consider suggesting a direct trip to a vet for a quick exam before payment. Get her records showing heartworm negative test and vaccines, especially rabies as it is required by law. 

I know absolutely nothing about that particular rescue, but in general, if an internet source is criticizing anything, you should also research the source that is doing the complaining.


----------



## ncast139 (Sep 20, 2013)

Shell said:


> That sounds like the standard adoption deal- fixed, chipped and UTD. Meet the dog when she arrives and if there are obvious signs of illness or mistreatment (covered in fleas, coughing, obvious hair loss without a good explanation and such), then consider suggesting a direct trip to a vet for a quick exam before payment. Get her records showing heartworm negative test and vaccines, especially rabies as it is required by law.
> 
> I know absolutely nothing about that particular rescue, but in general, if an internet source is criticizing anything, you should also research the source that is doing the complaining.


Thanks Shell I definitely will make sure I do that.

The site was really not much of a site. I just typed in her name and the rescue name and up popped DNA's (Do not adopts) with really not good stuff. but there were only a few and this rescue and the director have been doing this for years so while I rationally know its probably just a couple of bad experiences out of hundreds of good ones, the fact that I even saw the bad stuff made me nervous. I actually got Lucy (My puggle) from a breeder and when she came she had shakers syndrome and kennel cough (and the breeder wanted to EXCHANGE the pup! F THAT!) . So I know there are possibilities for issues I just needed comforting words and advice!  I appreciate it!


----------

